# Jackie Turnbull Ch Eng ex Ben Line



## the_vietnam_bear (Jan 20, 2009)

Just learned today that Wacky Jacky Turnbull, ex Chief Engineer of Ben Line died 4 weeks ago.


----------



## the_vietnam_bear (Jan 20, 2009)

*Jacky Turnbull Chief Engineer*

Just learned 4 weeks ago that Big Jacky Turnbull died 4 weeks ago.

He had dementia and apparently this was the cause.


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Jackie


----------



## TAYBRIG (Jan 4, 2010)

Very sad, worked and enjoyed many a drink with Jackie.A shame he went that way.


----------

